# Segrs cancelled



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

It appears that the SEGRS show in Chattanooga has been postponed until Spring 2015. Postponing a show four days before it starts really impacts people. Reservations have to be cancelled, vacation days have to be rescheduled. The folks running this thing need to be more up to date with their announcements.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree.
David


----------



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Chattanooga Convention Center still shows it is scheduled?


----------



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

I see now that the SEGRS show has been cancelled!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy carp 4 days notice? That's going to really irk some people.

http://www.segrs.info/


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Worse yet are the people who bought plane tickets that cannot be changes or will cost bucks to change. These cancellations make people leery of making plans to go places where plane tickets or trains tickets need to be bought well in advance to save money. Some one said they recently had to spend an extra $500.00 to change their train tickets due to an event cancellation.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

IF they try it will take 2 or more years to heal this .....


----------

